# My first planted tank



## llyly (Mar 16, 2018)

Have just decorated a tank with a bonsai driftwood.
What do you think ?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Very interesting aquascape! Where did you get the wood?


----------



## llyly (Mar 16, 2018)

I buy it from this site. The MOQ is 300 but you could ask them to lower the MOQ, they will accept.
http://vietaquaticwoods.com/


----------

